# Assassin Bug Care Sheet Links?



## RoachGirlRen (Sep 2, 2007)

I recently re-did my fish and invertebrate room, and have been considering using one of the tanks I've freed up to house some assassin bugs (I assume they are legal in my state as I see them at most expos). They seem like a truly fascinating species, particularly their method of consuming prey, and are quite stunningly beautiful. However, I'm having a spot of trouble finding any detailed information on husbandry. What I've read so far has been very bare-bones: basically, put them in a tank with some soil or vermiculite and things to climb on, feed them often if you have more than one, don't handle them, remove nymphs to prevent them from becoming food, etc. What I can't find it anything very good about appropriate temp range, humidity, preferred diet, appropriate aquarium size, any special care considerations, etc. Perhaps I'm not searching the correct way; I guess maybe I need to nail down exactly what species I want before I go researching them, since there are just SO many species of assassin bug. But I was hoping to find a page with a care sheets for a few species to decide which one best suits what I have available. So... assassin bug owners. Any good site suggestions? I tried looking on arachnopets.com, but I'm horrible at navigating this site. :8o


----------



## Farom (Sep 2, 2007)

I raised a couple generations of white-spots.  Mine seemed to breed and thrive in warmer weather(80-85F), and slow down a bit during winter(prob. 60-70F).
They are very hardy and very easy to keep, although mold was a problem occasionally with the eggs.
I kept mine in a medium kritter keeper with window screen glued to the back side for them to climb on.  Paper towl substrate, and a large cottage cheese cup(or something like that) with a small doorlike opening cut in it and more screening glued everywhere inside - in my case, the entrance to the hideaway was facing towards the back of the cage.

I hope this helped.  The reason you don't find a whole lot of information is because they are so hardy and do well under pretty much any conditions.

Good luck with them!


----------



## beetleman (Sep 2, 2007)

ive kept the white/red/orange spots, very easy to keep,i had each sp. setup in ten gallon tanks(they were all breeding like crazy)i used sand for the bottom,lot's and lot's of corkbark slabs,they were all kept dry,i misted the tanks 1-2x weekly,no waterdish,i feed them mealworms,and they all did wonderful,even the eggs that were laid in the sand hatched all the time,there were tons of nymphs everywhere and there was never any cannibalism,they all grew up together,there were always mealworms in there for them to feed on,i couldn't believe how many of each sp. i had it was getting alittle out of hand i eventually sold all three huge colonies w/their enclosures,a very awesome bug to work with,definitly worth having,i will get somemore in the future


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 31, 2013)

Old but good thread on care of Assassins. Please feel free to add any other helpful details. Thanks.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 31, 2013)

Keep an eye on this thread.   http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?246261-Suprise-escape


----------

